# Devastated!



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I worked so hard.  How do I fix this?


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh no!!! I am so sorry! I know nothing about knitting so I can't give any advice on how to fix it, even if ya can. Hopefully someone else may know.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oopsie. 

It looks like maybe when you were getting started with the wraps and turns you forgot to pick up the wrap?
Or picked it up funnylike or somesuch?

Hmmm. There must be a way to at least "cinch it up". Maybe some artful weaving/ darning with the yarn needle??

That little spot right there is the most critical and obnoxious place on the whole sock. 

If you are dead-set on it being perfect, you would have to rip it back to there.
If not, then fudge it with another piece of yarn, on a needle. 

The other side of the sock looks okay though?


----------



## bigfoot2you (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh dag nag it!!! :grit: I would check to be sure it won't unravel any more and just fix it with thread/yarn and a needle when you're done....unless you are doing them to sell? Then I would unravel and reknit..............It is a beautiful sock!!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

JDog1222 said:


> I worked so hard.  How do I fix this?


No clue, I'm sure. But I am so sorry for your trouble!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok, frogging is out of the question! With this size #1 yarn it takes a lifetime to get anywhere, especially for a beginner! 

Hereâs what I did. I took two small scrap pieces of yarn and used them to extend the length of the small loops, so I could tie the two loops in a knot.







I triple tied them but it left an unpleasant bump.







So, I pulled the bump to the outside so you couldnât feel it on the inside.







I suppose itâs going to get pulled back to the inside but if I try not to think about it, I think I can live with it. 

I used the short row method for the first time and I think the problem is when I do the pearl side and M1. The other side turned out good, the knit side. I hope the next sock goes better! 
I love making socks, it just takes FOREVER! 
Thanks for the help, this is going to have to do! :yuck:

Oh, and BTW, I way like the dpnâs better than using the circ. If you ever need to try the sock on for fitting, you can always move it to a circ. then back again! I can go much faster on dpnâs.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I am glad you figured out something to do. I would have been sick at heart myself. 

I am sold on the circulars.... It is funny how we each find what works for us. As Grandma always said, "It takes all kinds to make a world."


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Good job on the fix!
Just put that one on your right foot so you dont have to SEE the boo-boo. :teehee:


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Good for you! Where's there's a will, there's a way. I often have to do fixes, some work out better than others, but as a friend of mine says, "Who will notice on a galloping horse?"


----------



## bigfoot2you (Oct 3, 2007)

Great fix!! It looks great!


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

beautiful sock, and very nice fix...i always figure if i walk fast no one will notice...hee hee


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

There's no real need to have a knot except that it makes you feel more secure  Weave the long ends into your knitting--I usually go up and down, not in a straight row so they're harder to pull out. As long as the ends are a couple of inches, they won't pull out. If you're still unsure, just tie one knot, not a triple; and weave in the ends. No bump! Lovely socks.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Great save, Jill!

Like Katherine, I would have woven the long ends into your knitting. Easier to hide if you use a piece of the same yarn you're knitting with.

I think I have a pair of socks in that same yarn!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I've also had that issue...first and last time I used a Short Row heel.
I did some mighty fancy darning...still don't like the fit of the heel but I do wear them with pride cuz I made em...~lol~...


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Katherine, I like that idea. I think I'll try and untie and use your method. :thumb:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

DHâs socks are finally done!








I think he is more proud of them than I.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Great job!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats on them.
I dont think they look to frilly around the top either. :teehee:

Good job!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WAY COOL !!! It always amazes me how we think our mistakes are SO big .....but others cant even point them out !!! GREAT job on them !!!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WooHoo! Congratulations on finishing them and congratulations on having a husband who appreciates what you make for him.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Love them! What a lot of work. You did a great job.


----------

